# Need Opinion(s) on exterior window wrap



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a very poor unprofessional job.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There would have been 0 reason for them to have removed the J molding. And would have been a big job to even do it.
Was this an old house with wood siding that had vinyl installed installed over it?
The reason I'm asking is the winodow sill does not stick out far enough for the undersill to fit in under it.
Looks like the window trim and sill were not built out before the coil stock was installed.
The correct way to have done this was the trim gets built out, windows and door get wraped, then the siding goes on. It was done backwards.
No way a window replacement company would have wraped the windows with the needed padding out of the trim without an extra charge. It's a lot of materials and extra labor.
Looks like they did the best they could with what they had to work with.
Not trying to stick up for them, I just have to deal with this all the time.


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

Appreciated, it is an older house, built in 1893. The siding was done about 10-12 years ago (I bought 3 years ago). I know how things go with old houses...but man, I don't know. This just looks very poor. Anyway to prevent water from POURING in between the original wood siding and vinyl replacement?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to see you dealing with this.

People need to see this post and realize that there is a rationale to the recommendation of a proper window replacement company out there.

The windows need to have all the capping on them re-done and done by a professional. You can either install new j-channel or the person that re-caps the windows can form his/her own.

There is only one guy that I would recommend in Milwaukee that I know personally and that is HomeSealed.

Have you contacted Window World to see what they will do for you?


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

The original installers are coming out next Tuesday (Window World subcontracts). I am going to be firm but professional with them in relaying my concerns that I want every window re-wrapped. 

If they say they won't or cannot I will be driving up to Window World (I took a day off of work for this) and demanding to speak to the general manager/owner.

Any advice for when they come out? Obviously windows are not my forte, but after this debacle they are soon to be on my list of DIY projects!


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

They saw what they had to work with when they came out for the estimate. That is unacceptable by any standards.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would not be confident in having the same people that did that work originally, fix the work.


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

The unfortunate thing is that Window World is sending out the original contractors. I have requested that they also send out the salesman or service manager who sold me the windows. 

Window World has a good reputation in Milwaukee, and my father has used them often for his rental properties. Obviously we are seeing the issue here in working with subcontractors. I called again today to make sure I explicitly defined what I want done. The lady started getting an attitude with me asking "If I was in construction"? I calmly told her that while I was not in construction, I know poor work when I see it; and my profession should have nothing to do with the quality of work their contractors did.

I alread have my draft letter written to the BBB, NARI, and Wisconsin Consumer Advocates, as well as the local news channel that does investigative reporting.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

dukes32 said:


> The unfortunate thing is that Window World is sending out the original contractors. I have requested that they also send out the salesman or service manager who sold me the windows.
> 
> Window World has a good reputation in Milwaukee, and my father has used them often for his rental properties. * Obviously we are seeing the issue here in working with subcontractors.* I called again today to make sure I explicitly defined what I want done. The lady started getting an attitude with me asking "If I was in construction"? I calmly told her that while I was not in construction, I know poor work when I see it; and my profession should have nothing to do with the quality of work their contractors did.
> 
> I alread have my draft letter written to the BBB, NARI, and Wisconsin Consumer Advocates, as well as the local news channel that does investigative reporting.


Duke,

There is nothing about using subcontractor that means you should get work like that. If you were going to survey all the work produced out there, you would find that a better quality of work normally comes from contractors vs. employees.

I don't think I would yet invest the time in the letter and contacting the news station just yet. 

Deal direct with Window World first and if you need to move it up the chain at their office, you can usually get a hold of one person that can make the necessary changes.

If they value their work and customer relationships, they should want to fix that work at the end of the day.

Good luck and I am sure you will get this fixed up.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be very measured in my commentary being in the same market, but those pictures clearly show a product that would not pass muster as "workmanlike", or meet industry standards. As Windows on Washington mentioned, this is not the result of "subcontractors", nor is it a problem exclusive to the specific company in mention. It is however far more likely that you'll see issues such as this when dealing with _any_ company that pays their installers a fraction of what others do. That business practice lends itself to a higher likelihood of potential issues. 
It is only right that you allow the company to remedy the situation. If after they do so you are still unsure about the finished product, it would not be a bad idea to have a third party take a look, such as an inspector or something of that nature. Even a representative of the local NARI chapter or something along those lines.


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help and advice guys. The installers and service manager are coming out on 4/13 to take a look at the outside wrapping. Homesealed, being in Milwaukee, I will keep you updated as to the what develops. Needless to say, Window installation will be next on my DIY list of tasks to learn. Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds good Dukes. Keep us updated.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good luck. In the meantime, I would take a look and get some pictures of proper capping in that application so that you are ready to discuss and demonstrate.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

We've done work for "Walley World".
Our experience was they were usually, very much on top of -
"Quality Control".
Our compensation for the work we did was; shall we say - "lacking".
That being said -
The pictures don't seem to show that the "J" channel was removed.

Very, bad "wrap" job!

Good luck!

rossfingal

(I like the top of the window - no "drip-cap"!!)


----------



## vila siding (Apr 11, 2012)

the way they bend the metal is short!! thats it!! temm them to make it 1 inch bigger or so...and calk it to j channls!!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

vila siding said:


> the way they bend the metal is short!! thats it!! temm them to make it 1 inch bigger or so...and calk it to j channls!!


You are not permitted to advertise your company in a post. You may link to your company in your sig, if you give aid to our DIY members.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

vila siding said:


> the way they bend the metal is short!! thats it!! temm them to make it 1 inch bigger or so...and calk it to j channls!!


That is not the only problem: 1. There should be a piece of j-channel under the sill, 2. the rest of the J looks pretty jacked up. I would not be surprised if it is loose. 3. There is no _need_ to caulk the capping to the J. That is commonly done by hack installers who wrap over the drip cap or neglect to install one, thereby directing any moisture behind the siding right into the window opening. 

Any updates Dukes?


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well...Window World came by and fixed the problem, somewhat. They installed drip caps on all of the windows, but I still need to go around and install J-Channel on the bottoms of the windows. I probably would not go with Window World


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

feel like posting a few pics? or are you just totally disgusted at this point?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

dukes32 said:


> Well...Window World came by and fixed the problem, somewhat. They installed drip caps on all of the windows, but I still need to go around and install J-Channel on the bottoms of the windows. I probably would not go with Window World


Post a pic if you can dukes, I'm interested to see how they added a proper drip cap with a "out and back" bend like that.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

HomeSealed said:


> That is not the only problem: 1. There should be a piece of j-channel under the sill,



not necessarily,u/t trim [which may have been used originally]could be used


but the total lack of any flashing/waterproofing makes everything suspect


this is not something the op can live with,the risk of additional damage to his home is too great


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> not necessarily,u/t trim [which may have been used originally]could be used
> 
> 
> but the total lack of any flashing/waterproofing makes everything suspect
> ...


UT is acceptable as well, but at least 1 of the 2 is necessary. Personally I prefer UT inside J for a snug fit when possible. I agree, that everything here is highly suspect.
Dukes, was the siding done by the same company?


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

I will post some pictures as soon as I get a chance too...I am in the home stretch of my school year, so once Summer break hits I will have plenty of time.


----------

